# New Grips...New Holster



## Steve H




----------



## Shipwreck

Wow, that looks very nice :smt023


----------



## pap1105

*new grips new holster*

i just ordered my new ubg holster for my t380. yours looks great . the grips are outstanding looking.


----------



## cstricklen

Very nice. Good choice of grips. First Black & Gold I've seen that I like.


----------



## showgun

*nice*

i usually don't like wood grips on autos (except the old black 1911s). but these look really nice!


----------



## AZ 9mm/45

Steve, that pimp gun looks better every time I see it. Just got a kholster for my Thunder.


----------



## Barryd

Is that holster model the "STRIKER"?

Barry


----------



## yzfrider

very nice!


----------



## Hunter08

I have been looking for some wood grips for my nickel 380 I have on the way. What's the website for those?


----------



## Wheeler

I've got the bi-metal T380 and have been looking for the gold accent pistol in black ever since I got mine. Like the look. UBG makes some really neat holsters too. His work just keeps getting better and it was pretty dang good to start with.


----------



## EliWolfe

COOL!
Eli


----------



## MoMan

Very nice set up ya' got there!!

MO:smt1099


----------

